# Canon Celebrates 18th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Share of Global Interchangeable-Lens Digital Camera Market



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2021)

> MELVILLE, NY, March 29, 2021– Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that its parent company, Canon Inc., has maintained the number one share of the global market for interchangeable-lens digital cameras (Digital SLR and mirrorless cameras) for 18 consecutive years1 from 2003 to 2020.
> Canon develops their key imaging system components featured in its EOS series of digital interchangeable-lens cameras — CMOS image sensors, image processors and interchangeable lenses — under the core concept of “Speed, Comfort and High Image Quality.” Developing a wide-ranging product lineup — from high-performance flagship models that are highly trusted by professionals to entry-level models that allow users to enjoy high-image-quality shooting with easy operation, as well as a rich selection of 1182 combined RF and EF series lenses that make possible a wealth of creative expression — Canon continues to support the diverse needs of customers.
> 
> During the dawn of...



Continue reading...


----------



## ethanz (Mar 29, 2021)

Woot. Go Canon!


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 29, 2021)

As clear evidence as could ever be needed that Canon are the word that can’t be spoke


----------



## pape2 (Mar 29, 2021)

R1 and R300 next year and it may be end of full frame competition .
When sony and nikon are out no much pressure to develope cameras.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 29, 2021)

Canon is *******, ******* I say, is *******.

Oh, wait...
_________________________________________________

And apparently now the D bomb is right there next to the F bomb.


----------



## hachu21 (Mar 29, 2021)

Wait, what? Who was the first ILC seller in 2002 if not Canon??


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 29, 2021)

hachu21 said:


> Wait, what? Who was the first ILC seller in 2002 if not Canon??


Digital ILC’s, there weren’t that many digital ILC sales in 2002 but it was probably Kodak via Custom Canon and Nikon bodies.

I don’t think there were that many Canon D30 and D60’s sold but I’d have thought the 1D, circa 2001, was a pretty decent seller. I loved mine!


----------



## hachu21 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ah yes, digital ILC... Makes more sense. Thx.


----------



## Jorge González (Mar 30, 2021)

And all thanks to the 1.7 Million Reflex sold and the rest, the 1.05 Million ILCES.


----------



## John Wilde (Mar 31, 2021)

Sorry Sony.


----------

